# Same Day Delivery for Your Dog from DoorDash



## Jilly SummerSunset

PetGuide.com said:


> Fido is longingly eyeing their empty food bowl, but you don’t have time to run out to the store and get them food? No problem – with real, fresh food ready to serve from *FreshPet* bought with PetSmart’s same-day delivery powered by DoorDash, your canine will dine like a royal in no time. This minimally processed food uses real, natural, non-GMO ingredients in their recipes, with meat as the first ingredient on the list. Protein-packed and delicious, this gently cooked dog food is easy to serve and good for your dog.
> 
> *Fine Dining the Canine Way*
> 
> You know how you get to enjoy the perks of ordering food from your favorite restaurant when you’re not up for going out but still want to eat something delicious? Well, your pet can now have the same royal treatment. Thanks to *PetSmart’s* same-day delivery powered by DoorDash, a healthy, yummy meal can be in your pet’s bowl within the day. There are plenty of recipes to choose from to meet any picky eater’s preference, and all of them contain fresh poultry, meat, or fish, enriched with superfoods, veggies, and fruits to provide a complete and balanced diet. The ingredients are all-natural, non-GMO, and 97 percent of them come from the USA and Canada before being gently cooked in FreshPet’s kitchens in Bethlehem, PA.
> 
> In addition to being healthy and nutritionally complete, FreshPet’s frozen and fresh foods are delicious – not bland like dry food can be. This is a great option for picky eaters, either as a mixer with their existing food or as their entire meal – just adjust the portion size. The same goes for dogs with sensitive stomachs that get an upset stomach from filler-laden, commercial pet food: Freshpet’s blend of wholesome, natural ingredients is easy to digest and nurtures their bodies.
> 
> *Easy, Fast, Convenient – A Dream Come True for Busy Pet Parents*
> 
> While the benefits of a healthy diet and balanced nutrition for dogs are many, it’s the same-day delivery powered by DoorDash that makes FreshPet really stand out as the perfect solution for pet parents. We all want what’s best for our dogs but sometimes it can be a bit too much to handle. From sourcing the right ingredients to prepping, storing, and planning meals, it can be a lot of work and a lot of time spent to ensure your pet eats healthy. As a result, many pet parents resort to commercial pet foods simply because preparing homemade meals for your dog is too much hassle to be done on a daily basis.
> 
> *FreshPet with PetSmart’s* same-day delivery powered by DoorDash allows you to have the best of both worlds – a healthy diet for your pet and more time to spend walking, playing, and cuddling your pooch. Protein-dense and made with natural ingredients you can identify, this dog food will help keep your pooch happy and healthy, and all you’ll have to do is order and pour it out when it’s time for dinner. And, yes, even when you forget to order ahead of time or need to feed your pet in a hurry – the same-day delivery powered by DoorDash will make sure your pooch gets their meal on time.


Really? Now we're a commercial forum?


----------



## Rose n Poos

The details are a bit murky without refreshing my memory but PF was sold to VerticalScope in 2009 by the original founder, Todd, along with several other dogcentric forums founded by other folk around the same time. VerticalScope collects forums as their business, probably well over a thousand by now.

PetGuide is a collection of dogcentric info and was bought by VS 2013. For a while they were the visible umbrella over PF and those other forums.

In December 2019 VerticalScope stepped into the limelight and PetGuide has taken a back seat, performing more like a vendor.

This seems to be the very first post from PG in this specific forum (9) Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest | Poodle Forum.

Again, without pulling my research, I may have something muddled, re PetGuide's role with PF but they've definitely been a part for some years.


This is what the end of every page used to show before the changeover in 2019









rather than what we see now.









The PF announcement in 2009
(9) ~~ Announcement ~~ | Poodle Forum

The Golden Retriever Forum in 2009
Announcement - Forum Acquisition by VerticalScope | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)

The Spoiled Maltese Forum in 2009
Special announcement - ownership change | Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums

There's more of course but PetGuide doesn't appear until sometime after they were acquired by VS.


----------

